# our recipient had twins..dont know how i feel!



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

I requested info on the 3 cycles we had at our clinic.the first 2 were neg the 3rd had twin girls,i don't feel jealous because i know that their mummys heart isn't broken anymore,i know they're going to be stunin! but i just feel blah.........i don't know why,i never have felt like the eggs were mine,they belong to the other lady,she has the stretch marks to prove it,Any tips on ridding this feeling?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its hard hun, yes you are happy you have helped someone have a family... But when your not there yet its hard. 

I have done 2 egg shares, and not found out about either of them.. I have been tempted, infact I almost called the Lister and asked once I had my BFP, but I am so glad I didnt because I lost the baby... I dont know how I would feel honestly.

You should feel proud hun, but also its understandable to have a bit of blah.... 

Sorry I cant help, and I wish you every success in your future tx!
Natalie xxx


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Thanks,we're having 2 donor embies thawed on the 11th,i know the joy and hope it brings,i think knowing they have a mum and dad who truly tried hard and wanted them puts my mind at ease. i'll be fine,i suppose its just the shock.thanks and all the best


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck with your donor embryo's!! I hope this is the start of your family. 

Natalie xx


----------

